# Just got January at SVC @Waikiki Marina Resort at the Ilikai



## classiclincoln (Sep 5, 2016)

So was looking for a warm place to go in January and saw SVC @Waikiki Marina Resort at the Ilikai was available 1/13.  While we prefer the Caribbean, we grabbed the week using our 3 BR Marriott's Grande Vista week 21 2017.  Pending approval, but we're psyched.  

Read that the place is under renovations, and any info is appreciated.

So, we've got a busy winter; 2 weeks in Aruba in December, a week in Hawaii in January, and a week in each Curacao and St. Lucia in February.   :whoopie:


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 6, 2016)

Here's what I found using a Google Search

From Wyndham Extra Holidays - https://www.extraholidays.com/honolulu-hawaii/waikiki-marina-resort-at-the-llikai.aspx
_*Renovation Alert:* Please be advised that beginning November 2, 2015 thru April 30, 2017 the property will be performing preventative spalling maintenance to all units. Due to the property enhancements, some of  units will be allowed to be occupied; however, access to the balconies may be closed off. The scope and schedule of work is subject to change without notice. Thank you in advance for your understanding._

From Shell Hospitality - http://www.shellhospitality.com/waikiki-marina-resort-at-the-ilikai
_*Renovation Alert:* Please be advised that the mixed-use Ilikai building will be periodically performing renovations to certain neighboring condominiums and common areas. Due to property enhancements, daytime construction noise may be heard in some areas of the complex. The scope and schedule of work is subject to change without notice. Thank you in advance for your understanding._


----------



## classiclincoln (Sep 7, 2016)

Sorry, I wasn't clear.  I meant any info about the area (beaches, restaurants, etc.).


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 8, 2016)

classiclincoln said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear.  I meant any info about the area (beaches, restaurants, etc.).


The Ilikai resort is next to the Hilton Hawaiian Village facing the "Ala Wai Yacht Harbor" (see map below). Your closest beaches is the one in front of the Hilton. But there are tons of beaches on Oahu - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g29222-Activities-c61-t52-Oahu_Hawaii.html

There are lots of threads just search for "Oahu", "Honolulu" and "Waikiki"

Here are some old TUG threads
Things to do in Honolulu for 2 weeks! (2014) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=210264
What's One Thing You Wish You Had Known...[before you went to Hawaii] (2014) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218338
Tell me why I should go to Oahu? (2010) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131985

There's also lots of information on tripadvisor too - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel-g60982-s1/Honolulu:Oahu:Inside.html
Tripadvisor Travel Guides - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel_Guide-g60982-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html
Hawaii Tourism site - http://www.gohawaii.com/oahu/regions-neighborhoods/honolulu/waikiki/

Tons of restaurants in the immediate area (almost every cuisine)
Tripadvisor - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurants-g60982-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html (use filters in the left hand column)
Yelp - https://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=Waikiki+Restaurants&find_loc=Honolulu,+HI
Happy Hour - http://www.waikikimenus.com/happy-hours
Award Winners - http://www.honolulumagazine.com/Hon...Award-Winners-The-Best-Restaurants-in-Hawaii/

Waikiki Area map


----------



## classiclincoln (Sep 10, 2016)

Great, thanks!


----------



## hapstersmom (Dec 24, 2016)

I just checked into the Ilikai last night. I got this on one of those II certificates as a last minute (day before) trade-in - we live 7 minutes away. I was surprised at how nice the unit is. We got a third floor partial (distant) ocean view (rm 312) overlooking the new pool. The unit is roomier than expected for a studio, and the full kitchen is great. I liked that SVC tips the bellman for you. The parking, at $20/day-SP and $28/day-Valet is high, but most hotels in Waikiki charge that and much more. The room tax is something like $7/day. Cinnamon's has GREAT breakfasts. I am not seeing any balconies roped off, but perhaps I have not see the full view yet. Here are some pictures. Enjoy your stay here.

The beaches here at this end of Waikiki are just so so, meaning, they are pretty but there are a lot of rocks under that pretty water. Bring tubbies. My preference is for soft sugar under my toes so I like to go to the beach in front of the Westin Moana, Outrigger on the Beach, Royal Hawaiian, which is quite a ways up the beach from this end (more mid-Waikiki.)

You can walk over to the Hilton lagoon for the Friday night fireworks, which is worth doing. There are tons of restaurants in Waikiki; as suggested above, Yelp is going to give you good data. Also use Open Table both to book and to check for feedback. Many of the better restaurants book in advance even in slow season, so figuring out where your special places are and booking them out might be advisable. For example, if you are a Ruth's Chris fan, the Waikiki Beachwalk one is usually heavily booked. There are several new restaurants in the newly redone International Market Place, we have not tried any yet. Morton's at Ala Moana has a decent bar HH (Power Hour in their terms) that runs from 4:45-6:30 and again from 9 pm to close every day but Saturdays. Wolfgangs and Il Lupino both in the Royal Hawaiian Center have nice long bar HHs with decent food choices and good prices. Tropics at the HHV has decent Hawaiian music. Il Sarrento at the 30th floor of the Ilikai has great views and has a daily lounge HH, plus they run it all night on Wed/Sat nights. I have never been but plan to go this week.


----------



## classiclincoln (Jan 23, 2017)

In Phoenix now on our way back from the week in Hawaii.  Resort was nice and will post my review soon.  Great location and yes, the rooms are big for a studio; bigger than any lock off we've stayed in but smaller than a regular 1 BR.  This is because the resort was initially built as a hotel but is now mostly condos.  Had a great time!


----------

